# Personality Type and Vehicle Choice.



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

I am very passionate about cars and hope to work with corporate Porsche someday. So of course i am very curious as for what kind of vehicle different types like. Personally i am an ENTJ and i drive and love Porsches, however i could see myself owning a Jaguar or Mercedes as long as i still had a Porsche for the weekend.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm an INFP, I never really liked cars and had no interest in driving well past highschool, and have only done a small amount of driving since getting my license. I'm certainly not the sort of person who wants a lot of speed but I like things to be pretty and I prefer small spaces (and smaller things in general) so a two-seater sports car would still be more 'me' than most other things. Also, I find that cars with 'bad' shocks make me less carsick, I like to actually feel all the little bumps and vibrations from the road, to feel close down and connected to it rather than floating around on a cloud. 

Although I never payed much attention to cars in the past, I've always liked _really old_ cars, like nothing newer than the 30's. In the last couple of years, though, I somehow ended up watching the british car show Top Gear and have since gained a little more interest at least in the way modern cars look. I definitely like Porsches, though I'll admit Jaguar E types are a thing of beauty especially in dark green. And then there are the Morgans which are quite like the old cars I always liked. Not that I'll ever have any of those. More realistically I'm rather fond of the Mini, it's cute. Currently my husband drives an old Beetle and I really like it (it's in lovely condition, and I appreciate how it looks like 40's cars) though I don't drive it myself since I haven't figured out manual shifting yet (I really can't tell when it needs to shift, even when people point out to me 'can't you hear that' sigh...).


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha good luck with the manuel, but few crafted things in this world have the beauty of the jaguar e type, The new f-type lived up to its name though, i got to ride in one this past weekend as my father works at a local porsche jaguar dealer. As for "bad" shocks a fairly stiff suspension is an efficient one. I would highly recommend the web show petrolicious as it follows the passion and beauty of cars as apposed to the speed and numbers, many wonderful old cars. I feel you would greatly enjoy it.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion! I'll check it out  

...I hope more people answer this because I think it would be really interesting to see if there are trends


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

myGTI said:


>


I would've never guessed you drove a GTI :wink: , love the front plate.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BIGJake111 said:


> I would've never guessed you drove a GTI :wink: , love the front plate.


I would have NEVER seen a smartass remark coming from a Porsche driver  Friends Vr6 Corrado is lurking in the reflection and the diesel bunny peeking from the barn. 

Added this purple darling to the collection last summer.



I couldn't believe I found this color, rust free in New England. I get so much hate for it.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

we all know the difference between a porsche and a porcupine, have you see the guy that cut the back end of a jetta tdi and made it a quasi FWD el camino sort of car?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

ENTP


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

INFP; dragon/broomstick/bike.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ. I bought a car like this from my dad for $2000. It's a 2000 Ford Contour.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

badwolf said:


> INTJ. I bought a car like this from my dad for $2000. It's a 2000 Ford Contour.


do you enjoy driving it?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ESTP, and this beast


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

myGTI said:


> do you enjoy driving it?


It runs on compressed natural gas (cng) and gasoline. It gets like 25-28 m.p.h. and cng is only $1.80 per gallon. I don't have particularly high standards when it comes to cars. It gets me from point A to point B and it has a cd player.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

ISFP. Prefer Volvos (sedan or station wagon) because I grew up with them & because they're the safest on the road, but I've owned other types of cars (a Toyata & a Kia briefly). I'd be open to a Mercedes if I could afford it one day. 

I will say I prefer my car to be my favourite colour red & if I have to settle, black. The red thing is my subtle way of trying to be flashy without being flashy.

And I have ALWAYS wanted a Volkswagen Bug in an obnoxious bright colour like yellow, orange or blue, but have heard their safety record is terrible. So I sigh every time I see one & hope maybe one day they'll be designed safer.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

Loupgaroux said:


> ISFP. Prefer Volvos (sedan or station wagon) because I grew up with them & because they're the safest on the road, but I've owned other types of cars (a Toyata & a Kia briefly). I'd be open to a Mercedes if I could afford it one day.
> 
> I will say I prefer my car to be my favourite colour red & if I have to settle, black. *The red thing is my subtle way of trying to be flashy without being flashy.
> *
> And I have ALWAYS wanted a *Volkswagen* Bug in an obnoxious bright colour like yellow, orange or blue, but have heard their safety record is terrible. So I sigh every time I see one & hope maybe one day they'll be designed safer.


Try this one on for size.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Also an ENTJ, I don't need to be flamboyant as much as I love a dash of luxe and practicality. I love the Audi A4. If money were not an issue, hook me up with an H2. Hubby used to drive a Mustang (which I loved being picked up in).


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Also an ENTJ, I don't need to be flamboyant as much as I love a dash of luxe and practicality. I love the Audi A4. If money were not an issue, hook me up with an H2. Hubby used to drive a Mustang (which I loved being picked up in).


What gen mustang?

And really if money wasn't an issue a silly body kit on a Ford Explorer is what you would pick?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

myGTI said:


> What gen mustang?
> 
> And really if money wasn't an issue a silly body kit on a Ford Explorer is what you would pick?


silly body kit on a tahoe... which is honestly even worse though haha. I have never understood the american suv type of people.


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I'm a _long_ way off affording anything, let's get that clear. I have not even had a first car yet, as far as money goes it's not happening anytime soon (sigh). But I do have a_...thing_...for cars.

The dream car I hope to be actually able to afford one day - i.e. it's vaguely realistic - would be a Dodge Challenger SRT8. If they're still in production in like 12 years' time (looks very unlikely). Even if I had twice the money to spend I can't think of a better car set against the backdrop of an American road trip, it has a certain character and romanticism to it.
If money were no object I'd have the engine tinkered with, rebuilt and stroked to a 426cu, just for the lols.

If I were middle-aged and rich right now and had to instead have a sensible car, a Mercedes E63 AMG S wagon. It's a wagon, so it's sensible.
>_>
<_<


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

INTJ - and I've always owned VW's. Love 'em.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> INTJ - and I've always owned VW's. Love 'em.


Well hello there 

Please elaborate as you have struck a nerve with me.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

myGTI said:


> Well hello there
> 
> Please elaborate as you have struck a nerve with me.


Curious what you think of the Phaeton, mygti? I considered one instead of my boxster but decided i wanted a sports car over luxury sedan. I still would not mind owning a phaeton or S class someday.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

myGTI said:


> Well hello there
> 
> Please elaborate as you have struck a nerve with me.


Haha, well... 

I guess I got it from my Dad. He owned a few Beetles when I was a baby, and also a really beautiful old Mustang (though that's beside the point) and we always had VW vans growing up. My favourite was a dark blue VW Vanagon Westfalia Wolfsburg Edition - I don't remember what year, I was just a kid - that we used to go camping in and take road trips with. 

Then my first car ever was a beat up old Jetta (1999, but old body style) that I just loved to death. I didn't have the money to fix it up at all, and there was some rust, it didn't smell great, and leaked break fluid pretty consistently, but it was my baby. I learned to drive manual on that thing and since I was told by many people that it was the most difficult car they'd ever driven (the clutch was too temperamental for most people, my friend couldn't even get it down the street) it made me a really confident manual driver and now I can drive anything. It also had an awesome sound system. I owned another Jetta after that (2013) that saved my life when I got knocked off the highway by a drunk driver, but unfortunately all the rolling and the trees destroyed her in the end. RIP, beautiful Jetta. 

I love Rabbits and Golfs too, but for some reason bought two Jettas. My dream car is a 1967 VW Beetle. When I have the money I'm going to buy one for me and my Dad and we're going to fix it up like we always said we would. 

As for why I love VW's so much... I'm not sure, they're just awesome. I love the body styles, they have great personality, I know the engines and can do most of my own work on them, and it sounds stupid but I love where the REVERSE is in the manuals. Sometimes if I'm not thinking I get in a non-VW car and almost try to press the stick down to put it in reverse.

(Sorry, that was a bit of a novel. My vehicular life story).


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BIGJake111 said:


> Curious what you think of the Phaeton, mygti? I considered one instead of my boxster but decided i wanted a sports car over luxury sedan. I still would not mind owning a phaeton or S class someday.


Junk box. When I worked at the dealership a local guy owned one. Spent a lot of time broken at our shop.

I see and appreciate what it is, but I am a hot hatch guy through and through. There are much better cars. If you are looking for a _large_ luxury sedan, VW isn't the is member of the VAG I would pick.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

^Favorite vehicle right there.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Haha, well...
> 
> I guess I got it from my Dad. He owned a few Beetles when I was a baby, and also a really beautiful old Mustang (though that's beside the point) and we always had VW vans growing up. My favourite was a dark blue VW Vanagon Westfalia Wolfsburg Edition - I don't remember what year, I was just a kid - that we used to go camping in and take road trips with.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh 1993-1999 is my guru zone, and am utterly obsessed with that generation. They rust like crazy, even worse than the older ones. And at best smell like melting crayons. I love them. I am surprised about the clutch on the VW as it is super forgiving. My guess is that if you had a 2.0, you had a self adjusting clutch cable that was probably dead (rubber boot wears out then the spring takes a dump) If it was a vr6 then you likely had shifter cable issues as the ends of those wear out (crappy plastic) and then you get a ton of slop. What color was the 99?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

myGTI said:


> Ahhhh 1993-1999 is my guru zone, and am utterly obsessed with that generation. They rust like crazy, even worse than the older ones. And at best smell like melting crayons. I love them. I am surprised about the clutch on the VW as it is super forgiving. My guess is that if you had a 2.0, you had a self adjusting clutch cable that was probably dead (rubber boot wears out then the spring takes a dump) If it was a vr6 then you likely had shifter cable issues as the ends of those wear out (crappy plastic) and then you get a ton of slop. What color was the 99?


It was a 2.0 - and I never looked into what was wrong with the clutch, since it worked fine and I knew how to drive it. I mostly had brake problems with that car. Eventually it was just a small leak in the rear line, so I would keep brake fluid in my trunk and top it up when I stopped for gas. I could always tell when it was getting a little low - which served me well when I eventually drove my friend's Ford up into the mountains and I knew immediately on our way down that something was wrong. Nobody else could feel it and they said I was crazy, but sure enough... half way down the mountain we had no brakes. I bet they'll listen to me next time. 

It was black. Looked a lot like this:










That's actually a '98 but whenever I search images for a '99 it pulls up the newer body style. 

Ah, I miss that car. I should never have sold it. Although it might not have stood up as well as the 2013 in the accident, who knows.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

myGTI said:


> Junk box. When I worked at the dealership a local guy owned one. Spent a lot of time broken at our shop.
> 
> I see and appreciate what it is, but I am a hot hatch guy through and through. There are much better cars. If you are looking for a _large_ luxury sedan, VW isn't the is member of the VAG I would pick.


any car loaded with tech is more likely to break haha. Look at lotus, they are some of the most reliable, because there is nothing to break.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> It was a 2.0 - and I never looked into what was wrong with the clutch, since it worked fine and I knew how to drive it. I mostly had brake problems with that car. Eventually it was just a small leak in the rear line, so I would keep brake fluid in my trunk and top it up when I stopped for gas. I could always tell when it was getting a little low - which served me well when I eventually drove my friend's Ford up into the mountains and I knew immediately on our way down that something was wrong. Nobody else could feel it and they said I was crazy, but sure enough... half way down the mountain we had no brakes. I bet they'll listen to me next time.
> 
> It was black. Looked a lot like this:
> 
> ...


Having wrecked in one they stand up very well, however the passenger side after thought pipebomb.... errrr um Air bag scares the crap out of me. I will post what they look like as I typically remove mine and replace with the original 93 upper glove box.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

BIGJake111 said:


> any car loaded with tech is more likely to break haha. Look at lotus, they are some of the most reliable, because there is nothing to break.


Another reason why I like the 93-98 gens. after 96 the OBD2 system is in and gives enough info to diag the car, but doesn't cripple it like new ones do. I think most people would be utterly shocked if they saw the amount of wires and sensors and such in their car.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

myGTI said:


> Try this one on for size.


I see nothing here. :shocked:


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

ENFP and I love my cream-colored Jeep Liberty. Bought it used and it's the best vehicle I've ever had.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> ENFP and I love my cream-colored Jeep Liberty. Bought it used and it's the best vehicle I've ever had.


curious as you what you compare this to. I do like it of the light duty SUV's. My only gripe would be that the body styling is trying to straddle between the Wrangler and the Cherokee, which I logically understand but esthetically dislike.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

ISTP. 

I love cars, I love their engineering and design as much as I love driving them. My vehicle of choice is one that can be easily worked on and has a stupid amount of replacement and after market parts available. I like BMW, but it is not a car I would ever buy simply because of it's design. My car of choice must meet these conditions;
1. There must be a minimum of 10 cars of the same model at the wreckers at all times
2. It must be no big deal if it gets into an accident
3. There must be some after market presence 
4. Rust free

Currently driving a ford focus.

Okay, maybe I would buy an Audi, but only because I have a thing for AWD executive sedans. If money was not a factor, I would drive this...


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

INTJ and trucks


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't say no to an armored Mercedes-Benz 770K. :tongue:

Edit: Oh! And I'm an INTP.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESTP and...

So many good looking cars to choose from and I don't really think I can pick just one.

Porsche 911 is a beautiful car
And so are classic Mustangs
I also think Dodge Chargers are good-looking too.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

INFP and I have no clue about what my car is but it sure is cute!!!
I don't even use it all that much lately but I haven't crashed it yet despite all of my daydreaming which is a good good thing >.<


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Got a new car so guess I should update my post.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

She has all the right options as well.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd prefer a luxury car if I could afford it.

I'll probably end up buying a Yaris sedan due to my financial circumstances.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

INTP. I love the look of Rolls Royce's and have always wanted one since I was little.:tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENxx









ISxx


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I am an INFJ and I've owned two different VWs like this one:









It's small, cheap to drive and I liked the square features - something I enjoy in every car: square features / look over roundish features.

I also drove a Hundai Scoupe. A yellow one. I liked that color on that car.










Part I liked best about the Scoupe? The square brake lights that are positioned right next to the license plate.

So anyway, square over roundish for me any time.


----------



## myGTI (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice thread Jake


past



present



One of the projects.



Some other stuff that is in the garage.


----------

